# Beer cans... oh my!....a call for advice on lighting



## schlitzphotography (May 11, 2012)

This is one thirsty assignment....<br><br>I am in the process of photographing a collection of vintage beer cans, and am having a problem with reflections and satisfying the owners expectations. &nbsp; This is a shot of my current results.&nbsp; The owner is slightly less than pleased with the dark reflection down the center of the can.&nbsp; Anyone out there had experience shooting cans, or other shiny cylinders that could offer up any advice? 




Here is also a shot of my current lighting set up. It is a collection of roughly 400 cans, and there will be little to no post production work done to the images- the integrity and condition of the cans must stay intact.


----------



## kundalini (May 11, 2012)

This is a product specific tutorial, but the application is universal and discusses this very situation.  Also, the book Light: Science & Magic (Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua) is a great resource.

*Using the Studio Cubelite &#8211; Part 1 « Lastolite School of Photography*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 11, 2012)

Think about what exactly the dark part is reflecting, and then think about ways to solve it.

(the answer to the first question is in the photo of your setup )


----------



## KmH (May 11, 2012)

The best $30 a product photographer can spend - Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting


----------



## joel28 (May 11, 2012)

schlitzphotography said:


> This is one thirsty assignment....<br><br>I am in the process of photographing a collection of vintage beer cans, and am having a problem with reflections and satisfying the owners expectations. &nbsp; This is a shot of my current results.&nbsp; The owner is slightly less than pleased with the dark reflection down the center of the can.&nbsp; Anyone out there had experience shooting cans, or other shiny cylinders that could offer up any advice?
> 
> View attachment 8290View attachment 8291
> 
> Here is also a shot of my current lighting set up. It is a collection of roughly 400 cans, and there will be little to no post production work done to the images- the integrity and condition of the cans must stay intact.



Hi schlitzphotography, What kind of tray is that?


----------



## bratkinson (May 11, 2012)

I'm just a rookie, but in my former life as a computer consultant, KISS is usually the best solution (Keep It Simple, Stupid).  Seeing the dark line in the middle of the can as well as on both edges, I think I'd experiment with "rolling" the top umbrella towards the camera and move the can towards the rear of the setup.  That way, there'd be more light on the front, washing out the shadows of the dark(?) side walls.  And if they -are- dark, change them to be reflective white or something.  

Plan B...another rookie idea...outside on a sunny day.  

For what it's worth, the sample can picture looks too brightly lit to me, as well.  Back in my earlier days in Wisconsin, I drank barrels and barrels of La Crosse-brewed beer.  Only a little Fox Head, though.  The colors look a bit washed out, to my now-aged memory.


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2012)

The can in the photo posted looks under exposed about 3/4 of a stop to me.


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2012)

Get a large Foam-Core board and cut a round hole in the center of it, and shoot THROUGH THE HOLE. Problem solved. Small-product photography 101.


----------



## schlitzphotography (May 14, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Hi schlitzphotography, What kind of tray is that?[/QUOTE]

I'm not quite sure what you are referring to?


----------

